# Öl



## Heiko (5 September 2006)

Ich könnte kotzen.
Hab mich grade nach Preisen für Heizöl erkundigt: unter 60 ct pro Liter ist nix zu kriegen.
Vor drei Jahren hab ich noch 31 ct pro Liter bezahlt.
Ich werde jetzt wohl Schwierigkeiten mit der Heizölpumpe bekommen.
Für den Preis müssen da Goldpartikel dabei sein und ich weiß nicht ob die Pumpe das packt...
:kotz:


----------



## Avor (5 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

Heiko schrieb:

"Für den Preis müssen da Goldpartikel dabei sein und ich weiß nicht ob die Pumpe das packt..."

Das  sind nicht nur  Goldpartikel. Man darf auch spekulieren
wo die Pumpen stehen, die mit den Brocken  bestens fertig werden?!  


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (5 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

Gold?????????????????

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164920#post164920


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

Kommt da Hoffnung auf: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,435342,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

http://de.today.reuters.com/news/ne...21Z_01_KRO519862_RTRDEOC_0_ENERGIE-OEL-ZF.xml


> London (Reuters) - Der Ölpreis ist am Montag auf den *tiefsten Stand* seit zweieinhalb Monaten *gesunken*.


http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2006-09/artikel-6939251.asp


> *Ölpreis steigt* - Markt wartet auf Einstieg von US-Investoren


mhhh...
http://www.tecson.de/pheizoel.htm


----------



## Avor (6 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

Zitat aus Spiegel.de
zum Bericht "Neue Ölfunde im Golf von Mexico"

(Kein Tropfen Öl innerhalb der nächsten fünf Jahre"

Experten warnen allerdings vor allzu großer Euphorie. Denn die Ausbeutung der neuen Ölreserven dürfte sich viele Jahre hinziehen. Außerdem koste der Bau von Ölplattformen und Pipelines etliche Milliarden Dollar. "Es hört sich schrecklich an, aber dieser Fund bedeutet nichts für die nähere Zukunft", sagte der Analyst Tom Kloza in einem Bericht des US-Senders CNN auf seiner Internetseite. "Wir werden innerhalb der nächsten fünf, vielleicht sieben Jahre, keinen Tropfen Öl zu sehen bekommen", sagte Oppenheimer-Analyst Fadel Gheit, und gab diesen Zeitraum bereits als optimistische Schätzung aus. Dass die drei Konzerne die aufwändigen und kostenintensiven Probebohrungen in der Rekordtiefe überhaupt unternommen hatten, schiebt Gheit den derzeitigen hohen Ölpreisen zu: ""Wenn wir nicht so hohe Ölpreise hätten, hätten sie sich niemals getraut so viel Kapital hier zu investieren.") Zitat Ende


Der Weltmarktpreis fällt, aber nicht in gleichem  Maße der Inlandspreis. Das ist neu. Deutschlandweit kostet bei Abnahme von 3000 Liter immer noch über 62 Ct/L incl. Mwtst. Plötzlich sollen Lieferengpässe der Grund sein. Experten sehen den Grund allerdings in dem zu erwartenden Nachfrageboom der wegen der höheren Mehrwertsteuer demnächst einsetzen wird. Preisniveau künstlich hochhalten  bringt  zuzsätzlichen Gewinn  für Ölkonzerne und  auch  unsere Staat darf sich über Mehreinnahmen zum Schaden der Verbraucher freuen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Greenhorn (7 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*



> Experten warnen allerdings vor allzu großer Euphorie. Denn die Ausbeutung der neuen Ölreserven dürfte sich viele Jahre hinziehen. Außerdem koste der Bau von Ölplattformen und Pipelines etliche Milliarden Dollar.


Vor allem, wenn durch die Klimaänderung bedingt alle Jahre wieder immer stärkere Hurrikans durch diese Weltregion toben und die Förderplattformen platt formen ... äh ... machen ...


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, wenn durch die Klimaänderung bedingt alle Jahre wieder immer stärkere Hurrikans durch diese Weltregion toben und die Förderplattformen platt formen ... äh ... machen ...


Das brauchts ja nicht mal.
Der Preis steigt ja schon jedesmal, wenn nur ein Arbeiter von der Plattform ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

Die Fieberkurven der letzten Jahre  im Vergleich 

http://www.tecson.de/pheizoel.htm


----------



## Avor (7 September 2006)

*AW: Öl*

(Aus dem Marktkommentar von heute. (http://www.esyoil.com/)

Preise fallen auf dem Weltmarkt. Hierzulande aber nicht in gleichem Maße. Dennoch wird nach unten Spielraum gesehen , wenn nicht wieder ein Hurrican kommt oder ein Ölbohrer ins Wasser fällt.

In Nigeria wollen die Ölarbeiter ab 13. Sept. streiken, dennoch  überwiegen zur Zeit die bärischen (preisdrückenden) Nachrichten. Schau mer mal...

CP: Diese Fieberkurve gehört zu meiner morgendlichen Lektüre, zeigt aber die Preise deutschlandweit. An  die regionalen Preise  kommt man mit obigem Link. Stimmt hier immer recht genau. 


Gruß Avor


----------

